# PHƯƠNG PHÁP KHỬ KHUẨN NGUỒN NƯỚC



## nguyenanh12 (21/7/21)

1. Tại sao cần phải vô trùng nguồn nước?

những nguồn nước, dù là nước mặt hay nước ngầm, sau khi qua nhiều giai đoạn xử lý cơ học vẫn còn chứa phổ biến vi sinh vật, vi khuẩn, virus…, trong đấy có cả vi sinh vật gây bệnh. Các vi sinh vật gây bệnh có thể còn đó trong nước là Salmonella, phấy khuẩn tả, leptospira, brucella, tularensis, v.v gây ra những bệnh về tuyến đường ruột; những virus gây bệnh bại liệt, viêm gan A; giun sán và trứng của nó thâm nhập, kí sinh trên cơ thể người. Vì thế để bảo đảm nguồn nước an toàn, không ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe thì cần phải sử dụng một tác nhân tiêu diệt các vi sinh vật gây bệnh đó cùng lúc giữ cho nước không tái nhiễm vi sinh trong công đoạn lưu trữ, phân phối,… sau này.

hai. Có những kỹ thuật nào sát trùng nguồn nước?

phổ quát kỹ thuật tiệt trùng nguồn nước, xoá sổ vi sinh gây bệnh có thể áp dụng như dùng nhiệt đun sôi, lọc, tia UV và hóa chất.

a. Sử dụng nhiệt đun sôi sẽ loại bỏ phần lớn vi sinh vật đang còn đó trong nước, đây là kỹ thuật cho hoàn hảo khử trùng cao nhất nhưng có một vài nhược điểm là cần phải đầu tư thiết bị, tốn phổ quát năng lượng, chỉ nên áp dụng cho một lượng nước nhỏ và nước sau một thời kì lưu trữ, chuyển vận sẽ tiếp tục bị nhiễm vi sinh vật.

xem thêm : *cloramin b là gì*

b. Lọc sát trùng nước là công nghệ dùng những loại vật liệu như Borosilicate Glass, Microfibre để loại bỏ vi sinh vật. Những nguyên liệu này có kích thước lỗ rỗng cực kì nhỏ, khi bơm nước qua, các vi sinh vật bị giữ lại nhưng những phân tử nước có thể đi qua màng lọc. Màng lọc với kích thước lỗ ≤0.3µm có thể loại bỏ hoàn toàn vi khuẩn và động vật nguyên sinh nhưng vẫn chưa loại thể bỏ được virus (kích thước 0.004-0.1µm). Kỹ thuật này có điểm yếu là kỹ thuật hiện đại và tân tiến nên giá cả đầu cơ thiết bị lớn, kích thước lỗ lọc nhỏ nên nhanh bị tắc nghẽn, cần phải thay tấm lọc mới thường xuyên, chưa xử lý được virus và vi sinh có thể tiếp tục thâm nhiễm vào nước sau một thời kì lọc.

c. Khử trùng UV là phương pháp sử dụng ánh sáng Ultra Violet nhằm phá hủy DNA của vi sinh vật, làm cho các vi sinh vật không thể sinh sản và gây hại. Tia UV có bước sóng nhỏ hơn so với ánh sáng nhận ra (ánh sáng khả kiến) và to hơn so với tia X-rays. Như thế nên năng lượng của tia UV có khả năng làm thương tổn chức năng tế bào của vi khuẩn, động vật nguyên sinh, nói cả virus. Tuy thế, 1 số vi sinh vật có vách tế bào dày hoặc có cơ chế bảo kê có thể ko bị ảnh hưởng bới tia UV năng lượng thấp. Không những thế, tia UV có thể bị kết nạp bởi các vật chất như kim khí, các chất hữu cơ, bụi có trong nước, làm giảm khả năng sát trùng. Thế nên cần phải nghiên cứu tỷ mỉ môt hệ thống vô trùng UV thích hợp với đặc điểm của nguồn nước để đạt hoàn hảo tiệt trùng cao nhất.

đọc thêm tại : *các phương pháp diệt khuẩn*

công nghệ tiệt trùng bằng UV có nhước điểm là chi phí đầu tư Việc trước tiên và bảo trì trương đối cao, không thể giữ cho nước khỏi bị nhiễm vi sinh sau lúc sát trùng






d. Vô trùng bằng hóa chất là dùng những chất oxi hóa mạnh như Clo, Brom, Iod, Ozon, kali permanganate, hydro peroxit … hòa tan vào nước, tấn công và xoá sổ các vi sinh vật gây bệnh. Những hóa chất này tiến công thấm qua lớp lipid của thành tế bào vi sinh vật rồi phá hủy những emzym, các cấu trúc bên trong của tế bào, bất hoạt vi sinh vật, làm chúng chẳng thể lớn mạnh và sinh sản được nữa.

xem thêm tại : *khử trùng nhà cửa*

Về ưu điểm là phương pháp đơn giản, ko mất phổ quát chi phí cho trang bị, máy móc, chỉ cần một lượng hóa chất nhỏ cho luôn thể tích nước lớn, dư lượng hóa chất còn còn đó trong nước có khả năng giữ cho nước không tiếp diễn nhiễm vi sinh trong quá trình lưu trữ và phân phối. Nhược điểm là cần phải kiểm soát lượng hóa chất chặt chẽ vì dư lượng hóa chất quá thấp có thể ko đảm bảo hiệu quả vô trùng cho tới lúc sử dụng, nhưng dư lượng hóa chất quá cao có thể gây tác động xấu đến sức khỏe con người.

Mỗi một giải pháp đều có những ưu yếu điểm riêng, Chính vì thế tùy vào đặc điểm của nguồn nước và mục đích dùng mà chọn lựa công nghệ phù hợp, hiệu quả cao, vẫn đem lại yêu cầu nhưng với chi phí thích hợp.

đọc thêm những món *đồ công nghệ trung quốc* tại Ruby.vn


----------

